# XML formatiert ausgeben



## ARadauer (12. Feb 2008)

Ich habe hier eine XML Datei als String vorliegen. Gibt es eine einfache Methode sie formatiert (Zeilenumbrüche, Einrückungen) auf der Konsole auzugeben?

Danke


----------



## Marco13 (12. Feb 2008)

Erstaunlicherweise ist das (soweit ich weiß) garnicht so einfach. Bin kein XML-Experte, aber das Problem hatte ich auch mal. Interessanterweise hat Java 1.4 das mit node.toString() noch automatisch gemacht, aber seit 1.5 wird die Xerces-DOM-Implementierung verwendet, und die macht das nichtmehr   Wenn man nicht http://xerces.apache.org/xerces2-j/javadocs/other/org/apache/xml/serialize/XMLSerializer.html verwenden kann oder will, weiß ich keine andere Möglichkeit, als die Eingabe zu parsen, und den entstehenden Baum dann per Hand (mit sowas wie der printDOMTree-Methode von http://www.tutorial-project.de/suma/xml-tutorial.html ) zu printen. Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren...


----------



## Wildcard (12. Feb 2008)

http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=633093&messageID=3666378
Die vorletzte Antwort zeigt ein Beispiel.


----------



## Marco13 (12. Feb 2008)

Ja, mit dem XMLSerializer - aber mit Java 1.5 Bordmitteln gibt's wohl keine richtige Möglichkeit ....?  ???:L


----------



## ARadauer (13. Feb 2008)

```
Document doc....
XMLSerializer serializer = new XMLSerializer(System.out, new OutputFormat(doc,"UTF-8", true));
serializer.serialize(doc);
```

funktioniert wunderbar, danke


----------

